# APR Sale @ The European Experience - May 13-15th!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Sale @ The European Experience - May 13-15th! 










*When*
May 13th- 15th:

*Where*
Savannah Georgia

*What*
The European Experience

*THIS WEEKEND ONLY AT THE EVENT*:

We're offering 10%, or $100 off (whichever saves you more money) our ECU and TCU Upgrades, including turbo upgrade software, where applicable. Also, save 25% off stage 2 upgrade prices, EMCS, LL and NLS features where applicable. 

- No appointment necessary. 
- No preorder necessary.
- We don't charge labor for installs.
- Just show up, and we'll get you all the details and more power!

**** PLEASE NOTE ****
This is the same post on all locations, so some features / options / stages may not apply. 

See you at the show!


----------

